# Me and my Boyfriend want to dress up together>>>



## Guest (Sep 12, 2004)

Henry the 8th with an axe and a headless Anne Boline holding her head

Adam and Eve, nude color tights and fig leaves

Batman and Cat Woman


----------



## Annea (Aug 14, 2004)

A dead Romeo and Juliet
Mak Anthony and Cleopatra
Bonnie and Clyde

Annea


----------



## great_ghoul (Aug 14, 2004)

romanticangel07....I don't usually go for the couple dressing up thing...but a sweet lady from this forum is sending me an I Dream of Jeannie costume...when my anti-dress up boyfriend heard this, he immediately proclaimed that he would be dressing up as Major Nelson! This shocked me to be sure - and even though I would prefer to go as something more scary - I am delighted to see him get in the spirit of things....and you can't get a more attractive costume than Jeannie's


----------



## phunkyb1tch (Aug 10, 2004)

My boyfriend and I are going as Dracula and his Vampiress. After researching vampires I found they are very sensual, romantic, sexual, and temptresses. I'll be vamping it up huge this year!

Other ideas:
Ken and Barbie
Robin Hood and Maid Marian
Mr. Adams and Morticia
Britney Spears and Kevin Federline






"A squirrel is just a rat with a cuter outfit!"


----------



## melissa (Jul 23, 2004)

My favorite couple costume was a very suave vampire and his victim. Both fairly easy costumes - hers was a flowy white nightgown, pale makeup, a blue ribbon in her hair and bite marks.

_________________________
Melissa
My Halloween Links Page
My album
"Haven't you noticed how nothing in this house seems to move until you look away and then you just...catch something out of the corner of your eye? "


----------



## BlackRose (Jun 24, 2004)

You could always go with the old standby - angel & devil. It's more fun if you take the one opposite of your personality. You could make either one of those costumes "attractive" like you were saying.

BlackRose

"Halloween is not just a state of mind - It's a way of life"


----------



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

How about a Dungeon Mistress and her chained slave?

Mistress in black/gothic with whip
Slave with chains/manacles (big lots $10) and old clothes
Add makeup.

Don't let people drive you insane when you know it's within walking distance.


----------



## punkrockgirl (Aug 31, 2004)

We are either going as Medusa and a man turned to stone or the creature from The Village (movie) and a villager.


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

Dress as a sexy Vampiress contacts,teeth,black gown,etc.
For him he can be Van helsing, Victorian suit, chasing you all night with a big wooden stake.

Haunted Display


----------



## Marksin (Sep 18, 2004)

or reverse it him the vampire.
You buffy the Vampire Killer.

Haunted Display


----------



## dolphinslady (Oct 20, 2003)

What my dh and I have been in previous years:

Clowns
Angel/Devil
Cereal Killer/Rabbit (Trix Rabbit actually)
Pirate/Treasure Chest

The newest one I've 'heard' is a plug and a socket. I like 'smartie' pants and 'dumb***' too. (using smarties and dumb dumbs candy.)

I need ideas for this year. Having problems coming up with something. Thinking about a fisherman and mermaid but I don't know. Good luck!




Cheryl


----------



## Scream Queen (Aug 10, 2004)

We did the Bonnie and Clyde thing a few years ago. 

Got the dude a pinstriped double breasted suit and fedora. Using Bonnie's famous photo, got me a long full black skirt; black beret; black, grey, and white long sleeve knit top, and 30s looking shoes (tap-style dance shoes work great for this). Also, a cigar, so I could pose correctly!

Then we bought toy shotguns at the toy store. 

The next few days I spent some time mixing red, maroon, and black paints and going for color accuracy painting "bulletholes" all over our clothes. We looked AWESOME!

SQBS


"They're coming to get you, Barbara....."

http://halloweengallery.com/thumbnails.php?album=lastupby&uid=82


----------



## Neith (Aug 15, 2004)

Do you see a pattern here? 
Everyone and their mother go as something vampiric. 
TO those who suggested something that didn't involve vampites I congratulate you.
I dunno vampires just arent creative in my opinion.. my boyfriend and I have dressed up as the same thing from last year, and are adding thigns to the idea this year. Hes a voodoo preist type.. and I his demonic summon, works quite well and people usually catch on.. Anyways.. 
My advice to you is do anything BUT vampires.. due to that fact thats what everyone does.. I'd be better to dress up as a werewolf and a mauled victem then the vampire thing.. But once again, thats my own opinion..


----------



## Howlyn (Sep 28, 2004)

A few of my favorite couples costumes that hubby and I have done are:

Little Red Riding Hood & Big Bad Wolf dressed up in Grandma's clothes

One year I was Steven Tyler & he was my groupie (Seeing him in pink fishnets and black pleather mini skirt with low cut Aerosmith shirt was hilarious!) You could do this with your fav celeb.

One year we had a couple come as a brick and a brick layer. I thought that was original! 

Pirates are always fun.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

The DH and I went as Rosemary and the devil last year. I wore a pink housecoat with a pillow stuffed under it, and pink fuzzy slippers to complete the ensemble. (I've never been so comfortable in a Halloween costume - it was great!) The DH wore a (OK, for some reason this word keeps getting censored) s-w-a-n-k-y red devil costume, complete with gold lame (sp) trim and a big gold medallion. He did up his face with red devil make-up, black goatee, and devil horns.

Our thoughts for this year were to go as the Lone Ranger and Silver. I would be Silver - wearing a silver body suit, a long blonde wig, and some extra padding for the cleavage arena.

Since our theme for the party we're hosting is a Voodoo Hoodoo, we're going to have to save on the Lone Ranger and Silver for another year. Oh well. We're going as Baron Samedi and Maman Brigitte, instead.


----------



## scarefx (Jul 25, 2004)

Go as John Kerry and bottle of Heinz.


----------



## Neith (Aug 15, 2004)

> quote:_Originally posted by scarefx_
> 
> Go as John Kerry and bottle of Heinz.


Holy crap that had me rolling on the floor


----------



## BuyCostumes (Sep 30, 2004)

These are my favorite couples costumes this year:
Well, Ruby the Pirate Beauty ($32.99)we are out of, but that was my favorite:
http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17256&PCatID=&ccatid=
And 
Cuttthroat Pirate: $34.99
http://www.buycostumes.com/productdetail.aspx?productID=17257&PCatID=&ccatid=&refProdID=17256
You can sign up to be notified when it's back in stock though, otherwise:
Sexy Texy: $56.99
http://www.buycostumes.com/ProductDetail.aspx?ProductID=17933&PCatID=&ccatid=
And Funky Cowboy: $38.99
http://www.buycostumes.com/productdetail.aspx?productID=11309&PCatID=&ccatid=&refProdID=11310

BuyCostumes


----------



## Mr_Nobody (Aug 24, 2003)

Here are some off the top of my head...

Shrek and Princess Fiona

Charlie Brown and Lucy

A sexy scientist with her science lab rat of a partner (somekind of monster costume)

Papa Smurf and Smurfette
--I saw this at DragonCon last year, where they basically put blue paint all over and the girl wore a very beautiful white out fit. She looked good. The Papa Smurf costume was similar, although definitely modernized with a gotee instead of a beard.

<center>Visit the Official Dark Terror: Carnival Website. Just Click Here</center>
<center>








</center>


----------



## kimber (Oct 5, 2004)

Hubby & I NEVER do matching costumes, but this year we found a Carribean Pirate (SOO SEXY---think Johnny Depp) and a Buccaneer Bride, a TOTAL Wench.so we ordered them from buycostumes.com. They are awesome, sexy & comfy!

"Born on Halloween 1975" Been trickin' & treatin' ever since!


----------



## TERRORificTyler (Oct 1, 2004)

I just ordered CapN Cutthroat from Buycostumes.com and my g/f is being a wench. She got the costume from Target, and surprisinly its a very quality costume. I'm Usually something scary (haunting of course) but since we are having a party this year I tried something else.......but next year I'm gonna be half dead pirate Like in "POTC"


----------



## netsirk (Oct 6, 2004)

One year I was an executioner (on the sexy side), and hubby was a convict in electric chair. Another was cop and robber. Oh, and Raggedy Ann and Andy.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Frankentstein Monster and the Bride

2 vampires?

2 zombies?

Satan and a Devil woman?


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

hahaha


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 26, 2004)

thought it was funny.


----------



## Richie (Sep 4, 2003)

Perhaps a little late... but how about

Kobe Bryant and a Maid?
Martha Stewart and a Prison Guard?

If you're coming to my party...These are taken!!


----------

